# Yellow Fan leaves on upper area of healthy looking plants.



## ffxdrift (Jun 17, 2007)

Need Help!!! I have about 8 clones that I bought from the cannabis club that are on thier 3rd week of vegetation, developing bright yellow fan leaves around the upper area of my plants. It looks like it is affecting the leaves most exposed to the light. I have a 1000w HPS light. Could it be the light that is bleaching the leaves this color or is it some kind of nutrient deficiency? Can somebody please help me out, and tell what's wrong with my plants and what is the best way to nurse them back to health. My plants look overall healthy it is just some random bright yellow leaves toward the top and the green ones that are starting to turn yellow.

My grow medium consists of 1/3 organic potting soil, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 vermiculite with a little worm castings mixed in. I water my plants every other day. And I fertilize with Miracle-Gro All-purpose Plant food once a week. Is there anything I should change or adjust to my watering/feeding cycle.



The first image shows one of the leaves that have turned bright yellow.


The second pic shows how the overall plant looks from the top. Notice most of the top leaves are starting to turn the same color.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks as if you could have a few different nute issues with that plant.  What is your feeding schedule for water and nutes?


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 17, 2007)

ffxdrift said:
			
		

> It looks like it is affecting the leaves most exposed to the light. I have a 1000w HPS light. Could it be the light that is bleaching the leaves this color...?


 

How close is the light?  Back it off a foot and see what happens.  The leaves that are burned will not come back, but the new growth should be green.


----------



## ffxdrift (Jun 17, 2007)

My grow medium consists of 1/3 organic potting soil, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 vermiculite with a little worm castings mixed in. I water my plants every other day. And I fertilize with Miracle-Gro All-purpose Plant food once a week. Is there anything I should change or adjust to my watering/feeding cycle.


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks like it could be lack of MG.Try 1 tsp of epsom salts per gallon of water at your next watering.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 17, 2007)

looks like a pH problem to me and a lack of Mg... as said above. Get rid of the MG nutes as they are incomplete. Honestly it may be a micronutrient defficiency and a pH problem..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Too much perlite and vermiculate. These are inert and too much of these in your mix can cause a host of problems, mainly dead spots in the soil where the medium has no nutritional value.


----------

